# Showcase and spam



## leo81948 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have never had anything in my showcase area. I get email from D* weekly that says look in Showcase for such and such, but there's never anything there and never has been. D* CSR has no answer. 

Also, I see comments throughout the forums here about spam being sent down. But I have never seen anything like special channels popping up or messages coming in.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Showcases on R15 <> Showcases on Tivos. Your emails no doubt refer to the Tivo Showcases.


----------



## leo81948 (Aug 11, 2006)

No, I have Showcases on my R15. I assumed that the postings I read were referring to showcases on the R15, but I go to several forums so I could be confused. In any case, I do not ever get anything in my showcase area on my R15 and wondered why.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

The showcases are not yet being used on the R15


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I think I also saw in an email to look in the showcases and I am 99% sure it mentioned the DVR Plus. There is never anything in my DirecTiVo showcases except ads usually. There is a Fox promotion and a UFC one but everything (Best Buys, etc...) else is just an ad. (I know they are all ad's in one way or the other really)


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

leo81948 said:


> No, I have Showcases on my R15. I assumed that the postings I read were referring to showcases on the R15, but I go to several forums so I could be confused. In any case, I do not ever get anything in my showcase area on my R15 and wondered why.


What Wolffpack was saying that Showcases on the R15 are not equal to showcases on the Tivo. Right now Tivo boxes are the only ones with working showcases. The R15 showcases are not enabled yet so the info they sent on the showcases was directed at Tivo customers.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I just checked the showcases tab in my vod on my R15 about ten minutes ago and seen one listing DIRECTV Plus Welcome Video- 06/13 expires 12/31.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

How long have you had your R15?

I'll have to look when I get home to see if I have anything there.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I have two r15s the one in the living room I have had for about 3 weeks now and the the one in my bedroom I have had since December. The D* + Welcome Video showed up on the showcases tab on both R15s just today and the channel the welcome video was originally on channel 1000 is gone from my receivers.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I have the same thing in mine. To be honest I have no idea how long they've been there since I never looked at that tab.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

All I know is that when I went into the quick menu and then selected the my vod list and I saw it there thats why I checked the showcases tab in my vod and saw it. It was not in the my vod list in the quick menu I went to play a episode of home improvment around 1:00 today but when I went in the quick menu around 2:00 it was there.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Must have been last night. I just looked at mine yesterday. I wonder if it's only on the East Coast?

Clint, didn't you get one of the Free DVR's from that offer? They could be sending this out to peopel that recently got R15's. I guess I'll find out when I get off work.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

bjflynn04 said:


> All I know is that when I went into the quick menu and then selected the my vod list and I saw it there thats why I checked the showcases tab in my vod and saw it. It was not in the my vod list in the quick menu I went to play a episode of home improvment around 1:00 today but when I went in the quick menu around 2:00 it was there.


So did it list MYOD and Showcases in the quick menu are two different entry's? I know that people have said the quick menu doesn't show a MYVOD listing if there is nothing in MYVOD.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Must have been last night. I just looked at mine yesterday. I wonder if it's only on the East Coast?


Southeast maybe? 

My showcase is still empty.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Must have been last night. I just looked at mine yesterday. I wonder if it's only on the East Coast?
> 
> Clint, didn't you get one of the Free DVR's from that offer? They could be sending this out to peopel that recently got R15's. I guess I'll find out when I get off work.


No I was going to get one but my address online was messed up. DirecTV didn't update it when I moved. Just got it fixed last week. I'm trying to decide if I want to get the free R15 or wait on an HR20.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bjflynn04 said:


> I just checked the showcases tab in my vod on my R15 about ten minutes ago and seen one listing DIRECTV Plus Welcome Video- 06/13 expires 12/31.


That is correct.

DirecTV is starting to push some of the "Soft" VOD content to the units.

That did start last night and will continue over the next few days...
the VOD content will only come down on the unit when you don't have anythign scheduled to record, and the unit has identified that you are not using it.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> So did it list MYOD and Showcases in the quick menu are two different entry's? I know that people have said the quick menu doesn't show a MYVOD listing if there is nothing in MYVOD.


It showed everything in the quick menu as one list. At first I thought someone in the house recorded the welcome video by mistake but then I went into My VOD and saw it wasn't under the My VOD tab so thats when I decided to check the Showcases tab and saw it there.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> No I was going to get one but my address online was messed up. DirecTV didn't update it when I moved. Just got it fixed last week. I'm trying to decide if I want to get the free R15 or wait on an HR20.


You might as well get the free R15 if you do get the HR20 you can just return the R15.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Maybe updates work west -> east and showcases work east -> west. No showcases in AZ.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

What I was thinking was since that DVR4U promo was suppose to be for the East coast maybe that's why they got them. I wonder if it will got East to West.


----------



## leo81948 (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, I just checked my showcases and I got the welcome message also. Interesting that something started appearing all of a sudden. Maybe that explains something odd this afternoon. I noticed that both DVRs were recording something but I didn't have anything to record. I kept checking each DVR and there was nothing showing being recorded. This went on for about 8 minutes. Then both recording lights went out.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

leo81948 said:


> Well, I just checked my showcases and I got the welcome message also. Interesting that something started appearing all of a sudden. Maybe that explains something odd this afternoon. I noticed that both DVRs were recording something but I didn't have anything to record. I kept checking each DVR and there was nothing showing being recorded. This went on for about 8 minutes. Then both recording lights went out.


I noticed the same thing but didn't think anymore of it till I saw this thread. I checked and got it also.

Carl


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I know this is ot but I noticed tonight since the welcome channel 1000 is gone when ever I go to put a channel number in like for example channel 200 as soon as 200 is put in a dash pops up behind it like I hit the dash key but I didn't. Earl you why this might be happening.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

bjflynn04 said:


> I know this is ot but I noticed tonight since the welcome channel 1000 is gone when ever I go to put a channel number in like for example channel 200 as soon as 200 is put in a dash pops up behind it like I hit the dash key but I didn't. Earl you why this might be happening.


Yeah, I noticed the dash thing too. The first time it happened I thought I hit dash instead of enter. :lol:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Sweeeeeetttttt. Now I have two things in my Showcases tab !!!! One is the DirecTV Plus welcomes video and the other is a CD USA show 32.

I had a feelling they would be working by football time as doesnt the NFLST still give the DVR people the game highlights the next morning ?


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Sweeeeeetttttt. Now I have two things in my Showcases tab !!!! One is the DirecTV Plus welcomes video and the other is a CD USA show 32.


Got them both also,I just cant get into that cd usa show.


----------



## redford_48239 (Aug 27, 2006)

Can confirm Welcome video was on last night. CD USA shows 8/26. Had a freeze/drop issue last night during NASCAR recording where unit was set to record both the race and a movie after. Neither recorded or were shown in history. Could Showcase have been the cause?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bjflynn04 said:


> I know this is ot but I noticed tonight since the welcome channel 1000 is gone when ever I go to put a channel number in like for example channel 200 as soon as 200 is put in a dash pops up behind it like I hit the dash key but I didn't. Earl you why this might be happening.


Nah... no idea


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Received my showcases overnight.

Yes, there are 20-30 minute recaps of each game available Monday and Tuesday following games on the Tivos.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Received my showcases overnight.


Ditto.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

I think this is a test ,the R15 welcome video and cd usa both have there own channels for awhile now. and the e-mails promoting the showcase has to be tivo's.:nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tonyc said:


> I think this is a test ,the R15 welcome video and cd usa both have there own channels for awhile now. and the e-mails promoting the showcase has to be tivo's.:nono2:


Not really a test... but to a marginal degree... yes, it is a test.

Kinda taking a feature and turning it on... but with small non-critical content.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

I've had the 'soft' content popping up in my Showcases for the past week. I'm in San Diego, so it doesn't appear there is any geographical plan to getting it out there.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

yes finally some VOD on DirecTV. and just like someone else already said its just in time for the NFL season. NFL ONDEMAND here i come. any chance of D* adding HBO or WWE on DEMAND any time soon??


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

dtv757 said:


> yes finally some VOD on DirecTV. and just like someone else already said its just in time for the NFL season. NFL ONDEMAND here i come. any chance of D* adding HBO or WWE on DEMAND any time soon??


As far as I know, DirecTV doesn't have an agreement with OnDemand, but does with the NBC and Fox. HBO and other content may come later, depending on how successful this service is for D*.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

alright thanks. i will look forward to more VOD content on D*.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Sweeeeeetttttt. Now I have two things in my Showcases tab !!!! One is the DirecTV Plus welcomes video and the other is a CD USA show 32.
> 
> I had a feelling they would be working by football time as doesnt the NFLST still give the DVR people the game highlights the next morning ?


Yeah!- Showcases are starting! By the time the HR20 reaches me I might be ready to try it.

Boo! - THe content is shown continuously..hopefully this is test programming. i would be annoyed if they fill the "reserved"space with a bunch of programming that is run on continous lops anyway.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

I too got the "welcome" and CDUSA thing over the weekend.

I gotta say the folks at DTV didn't think this 'showcase' business through very well.

#1 - No way to delete something after you watch it, or if you have no interest.
I know its 'their' disk space, but that tab is gonna get clutered awful quick (especially with the damn welcome video not expiring TILL THE END OF THE YEAR!).
It doesn't even mark things you have watched in any manner.

#2 - No way to save anything you DO want. Maybe i would love the CDUSA thing, but I won't have time to watch it before it expires. Just plain stupid to not have a way to mark it to keep something (or, as its 'their' disk space, at least let me move it to MyVOD if I want to save it.

I must say, I don't have much hope for the 'showcases' ever being useful given the current implementation...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

A couple things I noticed about the showcase (I only had one when I checked on Sat). When I was done watching the Welcome Showcase it just stayed on the last splash screen (saying this was made by D*) and then when black and stayed there. No do you want to delete, nor did it bump me to live TV. I tried hitting buttons ie guide,list,etc and it just sat there. Finally after awhile it came back to the guide or list but everything was sluggish. I tried playing the video again it the same thing happened.

Also at one point it did show the blue bar and showed that it was the Welcome video from channel 1010. The other intersting things about the video it's self are 1) they don't tell you have to hit guide twice (they don't say you have to hit it once but they kind of imply it by saying hit guide)
2) All the entry's in MYVOD that they show are PPV's
3) One of the shows has a ! on it even though there is 30% left.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah - I had the 'glitch' at the end as well....couldn't figure out how to get out.
Eventually it just dumped me back to live tv....


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not really a test... but to a marginal degree... yes, it is a test.
> 
> Kinda taking a feature and turning it on... but with small non-critical content.


Earl, did the showcases show up on the HR20 as well?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Since this will now be working a couple of suggestions/questions:

1) As mentioned above, give us the ability to delete.
2) Is DTV planning on using the built in messaging facility on the R15 to let folks know when a new showcase appears? Must be a ton of folks that don't frequent forums such as this that have looked in the past and never saw anything there. Odd are they never will.
3) Whats "Showings" for? If I select this on CD USA I get one showing found which played Sun 08/27 at 12:59a. I'm guessing this is when I got this showcase. Is there some other purpose for Showings? Also if I press Showings on the DIRECTV Plus Welcome clip I get info on the same CD USA episode.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

As long as whatever is there does not come out of my 100 hours, I dont care about deleting. VOD does not allow deleting or saving by any provider that I know of. You can always burn a DVD or save to VHS if you want.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> 3) Whats "Showings" for? If I select this on CD USA I get one showing found which played Sun 08/27 at 12:59a. I'm guessing this is when I got this showcase. Is there some other purpose for Showings? Also if I press Showings on the DIRECTV Plus Welcome clip I get info on the same CD USA episode.


Where is "showings" at?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

When you SELECT one of the showcases you then get Play/Showings/Done as the options on the left.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> When you SELECT one of the showcases you then get Play/Showings/Done as the options on the left.


Ah, that's why I didn't see it. I just hit play. I assume the "showings" is just there like it would be if you recorded a movie in MYVOD (instead of saying episodes it says showings).


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Guess we get to beta this process too...huh? :lol:


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Bobman said:


> As long as whatever is there does not come out of my 100 hours, I dont care about deleting. VOD does not allow deleting or saving by any provider that I know of. You can always burn a DVD or save to VHS if you want.


Yes, but....

1) Depending on content, it will get confusing if there are a bunch of CDUSA music things and now way to tell what you've watched.

2) In 60 megs there is room for a lot of stuff.....scrolling through it all past things that will sit there for four months is just dumb.

3) If I don't have time to watch something before it expires, I likely won't have time to burn a DVD.....even if I had new how to use the DVD burner I bought 3 months ago and have never even turned on....:lol:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

wohlfie said:


> Yes, but...


Just saying that no other provider offers these features so I dont know why people complain when DirecTV doesnt have them.

No provider does VOD any different that I know of and if there were similiar shows, I would figure they would be grouped in menus/folders like other VOD providers have.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Just saying that no other provider offers these features so I dont know why people complain when DirecTV doesnt have them.
> 
> No provider does VOD any different that I know of and if there were similiar shows, I would figure they would be grouped in menus/folders like other VOD providers have.


Yeah - I see your point....I guess its just since we KNOW this isn't really VOD, but files on a hard drive, that it seems like there would be more flexibility.

Of course, having never had VOD in any form, I am just looking at it as what SHOULD be possible, rather than in comparison to other providers.

Hopefully you are right that there will be a folder structure when they really start pushing stuff. I had not thought of that. That would 'clean-up' the listings a lot.

They could even have a folder 'useless junk' for their training video and similar :lol:

(seriously....why does that not expire till the end of the year. Is it because they can't push stuff to individual boxes, so it has to basically be there forever for 'new customers')


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> 3) If I don't have time to watch something before it expires, I likely won't have time to burn a DVD.....even if I had new how to use the DVD burner I bought 3 months ago and have never even turned on....:lol:


I wonder if we could even do that? They might turn on the copy protection (on the video ouput) for Showcases.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Sweeeeeetttttt. Now I have two things in my Showcases tab !!!! One is the DirecTV Plus welcomes video and the other is a CD USA show 32.
> 
> I had a feelling they would be working by football time as doesnt the NFLST still give the DVR people the game highlights the next morning ?


This would explain something I saw last night, too. Instead of hitting the list button, I hit menu->myVOD, to get at my list that way. When I looked through the list that way, I saw CD USA show 32. Not sure what the heck that was about. I thought it was an error, because if I go via the list button it's not in my MyVOD list (I never bother to check showcases anymore since I didn't think it was active yet). Guess it's not a bug - it's a feature! And I noticed it on both DVRs.


----------



## monkcee (Jan 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> 1) they don't tell you have to hit guide twice (they don't say you have to hit it once but they kind of imply it by saying hit guide)
> QUOTE]
> 
> If you look at the video closely, the GUIDE button is depressed TWICE as they talk about it. I guess it's implied on the video to press it twice.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

monkcee said:


> cabanaboy1977 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) they don't tell you have to hit guide twice (they don't say you have to hit it once but they kind of imply it by saying hit guide)
> ...


----------

